# Good Canadian Immigration Lawyer



## gdrmvrm (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello,

Does anyone know of Attorney David Cohen from Montreal? I am thinking of having him file for my Canadian Immigration papers but am not sure if he is any good?! Any information greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Gaya.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, David is very good. I have had him highly recommended by several people and I usually recommend him to visitors to my own website that ask about an immigration lawyer.


----------



## punjabi (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello
i ve applied 'reissue of permanent resident card' from montreal quebec, and now i want to move in ontario. 

Is there any problem to recieve my pr card in ontario?


----------



## Caerus (Nov 11, 2013)

Your PR card only confirms your status as a permanent resident of Canada. You need it when you have left the country and want to reenter. As a permanent resident you have the right to live and work anywhere in Canada. It doesn't matter where the PR card was issued. Good luck with your move to Ontario.


----------



## Caerus (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry, in re-reading your post I'm wondering if your question was that you want to have your card delivered to you at your new address in Ontario after having applied for it in Montreal. If that is the case I suspect that either you could advise Services Canada of your new address or, as you will have redirected your mail to your new address, it should just be redirected.


----------

